# No feeling



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

I posted a while back abt my H not having any feeling in his penis. He is almost 60, in fairly good health, he does suffer from depression and bi-polar but we have that under control and our marriage is very solid and loving. I am just wondering from the males here, if anyone has experienced this or heard of it and if there is any remedy for it. What is strange is he can get hard and have an erection but he says he does not have the feeling he used to have. He rarely ejaculates and when he does he says it is very painful, he will never deprive me of anything even though he knows what might or might not happen. I feel bad abt this and sometimes feel selfish that I enjoy him and myself thoroughly but he tells me that if he has to live the rest of his life like this, that is fine as long as I am satisfied. Any comments or suggestions is appreciated,BTW I'm 38...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

He needs a Urologist hon. It could be prostate issues or diabetes or a number of other things causing the problems.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

He saw a urologist and all he wanted to do was put in a implant in and H was no way, dr has said his prostate is fine, no enlargement, diabetes test was neg. His testosterone was very low at one time but has since either did the testosterone shots or the Androjel. He has seen a neurologist and they have run test and everything is normal...I told him its just his old age catching up with him..haha...its a serious matter but one we do have some laughs over..its just a weird and strange thing, but in all seriousness I don't think its "normal" but then what do I know, I'm not a man thanks chefmaster, ur da man! Ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I do know that low test results in a loss of feeling or sensitivity.

Is he still using testosterone therapy? What are his current levels?

I'm sitting at 400 and have all of the hallmark symptoms. But I would echo chefmaster - see a urologist. Go see a new one if necessary.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

He is still in testosterone therapy, he has been for at least 4 yrs. I told him the other day that it wouldn't be a bad idea to have it rechecked and I also agree that a new urologist would be good. I just feel bad for him as he has a libido and always has, just this minor complication, dog gone it!! He has even thought of trying HGH to see if that might "turn back the clock" I did tell him he aint 20 anymore! Ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

az_wife said:


> He rarely ejaculates and when he does he says it is very painful, he will never deprive me of anything even though he knows what might or might not happen. I feel bad abt this and sometimes feel selfish that I enjoy him and myself thoroughly but he tells me that if he has to live the rest of his life like this, that is fine as long as I am satisfied.



I just want to say you are very blessed to have a husband with this attitude, he loves you tremendously. Glad to hear it is not his prostrate or Diabetes. I would have thought these things also. Come back here with his Test results if you get new ones, and this might be the issue.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

The two comments you made don't seem to add up.

1. No feeling in his unit

2. Hurts to ejaculate

If he has no feeling then how can he ejaculate?

Even if that were so, pain during ejaculation seems to indicate prostatitis. Which can indicate a bacterial infection.

In any event, i sure hope the MD is looking for the right things.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

You know I am blessed and probably spoiled!! I told him he can't die as I wouldn't fine another like him

I agree it doesn't add up and makes no sense. We have sex probably 4-5x a week, and during that time he might ejaculate or not, he says since he has hardly any feeling its not easy to cum and like I said when he does he complains that it hurts like hell..anyway..I never thought of pRosotis, I will have to have the dr check that out...thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

